# Is it ever too late to go ECNL/DA



## PLSAP (Apr 24, 2017)

FIRST - THIS IS NOT A ECNL/DA DEBATE THREAD. Ignoring prospective talent level that may or may not be there, for, say a rising sophomore or junior or senior (senior's iffy, I know, and not really an important part of the question) were to go to a ECNL/DA team.


----------



## Soccer (Apr 24, 2017)

No


----------



## sandshark (Apr 24, 2017)

I have found usually by the time a persons kid is 16yr or above they have figured out how un important youth soccer truly is and they are exiting the ECNL or DA programs. If your child is good enough to play in a D1 or D2 college at 16 and up they do not need the club BS any longer.


----------



## GoWest (Apr 24, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I have found usually by the time a persons kid is 16yr or above they have figured out how un important youth soccer truly is and they are exiting the ECNL or DA programs. If your child is good enough to play in a D1 or D2 college at 16 and up they do not need the club BS any longer.


Insightful point assuming the player that is "good enough to play in a D1 or D2 college at 16..." surrounds themself with a superior team, coach and trainer to push that player through his / her final years prior to entering college, no?


----------



## GoWest (Apr 24, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> FIRST - THIS IS NOT A ECNL/DA DEBATE THREAD. Ignoring prospective talent level that may or may not be there, for, say a rising sophomore or junior or senior (senior's iffy, I know, and not really an important part of the question) were to go to a ECNL/DA team.


No debate but ECNL might be a tad easier "to go to"....?


----------



## sandshark (Apr 24, 2017)

GoWest said:


> Insightful point assuming the player that is "good enough to play in a D1 or D2 college at 16..." surrounds themself with a superior team, coach and trainer to push that player through his / her final years prior to entering college, no?


Usually the top level players are already being talked to by the colleges. If the scouts see what they like  they will make it clear to you they want you with or without the club involvement. I have also found the high majority of coaches in the higher level of play and age are nothing more then a good or bad motivator or manager, very few are actually doing very much training at this point. And NO a "superior team" is not as important as a superior player. Don't get me wrong you do not want to be on a B team or low level A team if possible. If a player needs to be pushed or have outside training at age 16 and up they usually do not have what it takes to play D1 anyway. They themselves need to love the game, push themselves to be their best and take what they want! Any kid that needs that much attention at the higher level and age will disappear when their huge support group is not around pushing them any longer. Just my .2


----------



## PLSAP (Apr 24, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Usually the top level players are already being talked to by the colleges. If the scouts see what they like  they will make it clear to you they want you with or without the club involvement. I have also found the high majority of coaches in the higher level of play and age are nothing more then a good or bad motivator or manager, very few are actually doing very much training at this point. And NO a "superior team" is not as important as a superior player. Don't get me wrong you do not want to be on a B team or low level A team if possible. If a player needs to be pushed or have outside training at age 16 and up they usually do not have what it takes to play D1 anyway. They themselves need to love the game, push themselves to be their best and take what they want! Any kid that needs that much attention at the higher level and age will disappear when their huge support group is not around pushing them any longer. Just my .2


I definitely agree, but say that the move isn't to get attention to themselves in the way you put it, but to train at a higher level and with faster players and play and, on the side,  get exposure that, not because of lack of motivation, work ethic, or effort, but extenuating circumstances, the player couldn't manage to find before?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 24, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Usually the top level players are already being talked to by the colleges. If the scouts see what they like  they will make it clear to you they want you with or without the club involvement. I have also found the high majority of coaches in the higher level of play and age are nothing more then a good or bad motivator or manager, very few are actually doing very much training at this point. And NO a "superior team" is not as important as a superior player. Don't get me wrong you do not want to be on a B team or low level A team if possible. If a player needs to be pushed or have outside training at age 16 and up they usually do not have what it takes to play D1 anyway. They themselves need to love the game, push themselves to be their best and take what they want! Any kid that needs that much attention at the higher level and age will disappear when their huge support group is not around pushing them any longer. Just my .2


Every kid needs a support group.  Just because they are high level and motivated doesn't mean that they don't need somebody to say "it's going to be okay baby."


----------



## sandshark (Apr 25, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> I definitely agree, but say that the move isn't to get attention to themselves in the way you put it, but to train at a higher level and with faster players and play and, on the side,  get exposure that, not because of lack of motivation, work ethic, or effort, but extenuating circumstances, the player couldn't manage to find before?


Of course if your looking for your kid to finish out soccer with a higher level of play and you can get him/her on a top team that they will get game playing time on?
Keep in mind not all teams that play in the top brackets are truly better teams or have better coaching. 
And beware the coaches might provide a good sales pitch on why your kid should play on the top team but truly have no intentions on him/her getting game playing time and that will have a huge impact on a player their last years in soccer.
 Ending their club soccer experience on a happy fun note will pay off 10-fold down the road as opposed to ending on a top level team that doesn't provide a good fun atmosphere. Really do your research and find the happiest fit for your player.


----------

